# 15 gallon



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Just thoug hI would share a quick pick of my 15 gallon. I redid it very quickly a couple weeks ago and the dust finally settled enough I could take quick photo. Sorry the photo itself is not that good and tha the blurry fish are distracting the view. Also, it definately needs a background and the glass needs cleaned on the outside, but you get the idea. The large anubias nana will not be staying there and the crypts, mi oya and wendtii, in the middle(hard to see) need to fill in some.

Plants:
Anubias nana
Microsorium "narrow-leaf"
Bolbitis sp
Cryptocoryne Mi Oya
Cryptocoryne wendtii red

Fish:
Long finned rosy barbs, _rosyus eatus everythingus._


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the lay out quite a bit. Seems to be low maintainence yet a fun little tank to keep. Can you elaborate on your specs as far as wattage, co2, ferts etc. I "see" what looks to be like rosy barbs. I have heard stories that they do wonders on hair algea. Have you had any expierence with them eating the algea? Do you have any plans on a for ground plant? Elocharis or micro swords might look good, but iam partial to foreground plants so it may be a little much.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

I love the tank, but hate the inhabitants. They're too big and distract from the scape. I think smaller fishes and shrimps would make the tank look a lot bigger and make the tank not seem so "busy".
Smaller inhabitants like a small school of Boraras sp, some shrimps and maybe 1 show fish like an Apistogramma..?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's lovely Dennis. I like your combination of Anubias varieties and how they're all growing together.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I do appreciate you feelings about the fish but there is not much I can do about it. Technically they are not mine, but inherited from my fiance', a small price to pay for love.

Phil, thanks man, makes me fool good! I guess I was a little underdescriptive of my anubias species. Good catch Actually there is:
Anubias barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias nana "petite"
Anubias nana "gold"
Anubias coffeefolia (or their should be)
Anubias gaboon(?)
Anubias afzeli, but some wierd dwarf form that never get leaves longer than 2-3", regardless of conditions


----------

